# New rumored 'Legacy of Kain' game to be Mutliplayer Spin-off set in Nosgoth universe.



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 8, 2013)

Crucial crap I plucked out.



> Square Enix has said that Nosgoth, which popped up last month in AMD and Steam databases, is a multiplayer-focused game currently in active development--but that gamers shouldn't expect to be seeing it anytime soon.





> Nosgoth is also a "separate branch" to the Blood Omen and Soul Reaver franchises..."We can also tell you that Nosgoth is not being developed by Crystal Dynamics, nor are they working on a Legacy of Kain game right now and while our game is set in the world of Nosgoth, it's very much on a separate branch to both the Soul Reaver and Blood Omen series."



  New to the franchise, but I'm enjoying Soul Reaver and Blood Omen so far. Why? Why SE? Damn you bastards. Also mods, if it's here already, please merge this thread?


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2013)

>Game related to Legacy of Kain
>Multiplayer game

Does not compute.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, heard about this the other day.  I'm pretty much the exact opposite of excited for a multiplayer focused LoK.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 8, 2013)

Might be cool if its a mmo, otherwise ewww.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2013)

Not even remotely interested.

Legacy of Kain is good because of the story and stellar dialogue, all of it wonderfully voiced.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 8, 2013)

Another shining addition to the wanton travesties of the modern video game industry. Fucking animals...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Nightfall (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah what the hell are you doing Square...-_-


----------



## Velocity (Jun 8, 2013)

...so it's a MOBA? Well ain't that... Terrible.

The main hurdle in a proper sequel is the fact Amy Hennig works for Naughty Dog now. So unless someone convinces Naughty Dog to make the next Legacy of Kain game, I don't think we'll ever see a new entry in the main series.


----------



## manidk (Jun 8, 2013)

Shit, I'd settle for an HD remake of Blood Omen.

Fond memories of that game.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2013)

Vae Victus!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, this coin didn't land on its edge.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 30, 2014)

Fuck, here's some gameplay.

I feel ill.

Introduce Trailer


----------



## Krory (Oct 30, 2014)

The Beta's been out for like forever, lol.

It's actually pretty fun and entertaining. Good to see they're still updating regularly. Waiting for the new modes and classes before I get back into it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 31, 2014)

I had no clue, lol. I just saw this today; crying.

It's so generic and bad though; looks the same as anything. Only hope I have is that the $$ they get from would be to make a proper sequel down the line. Highly doubt it though.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 31, 2014)

It should never have had any association with Legacy of Kain.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2014)

It was supposed to be the multiplayer mode of a single player game called Legacy of Kain: Dead Sun which looked okay-ish.

They canned the single player game and released the multiplayer mode as a stand alone thing.

Couldn't care less about it.


----------



## shellbell (Nov 2, 2014)

will it have raziel and kain...you cant have legacy of kain without raziel and kain...


----------

